
US Navy to ditch touch screen ship controls - Ballu
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-49319450
======
mtmail
Almost 500 comments when the story originally broke
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20668578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20668578)

